# Am I underclock???



## zavenger (May 13, 2008)

Hi all,

My spec is as following

CPU: E8500 (3.16 Ghz)
Ram: 4 GB Corsair Dominator 1066 mhz

I spot the problem when I use CPU-Z to check my speed and everything...

Here's what it says...

-Under CPU-
Core Speed *2333.4 Mhz*
Multiplier x 7.0
Bus Speed 333.3 Mhz
Rated FSB 1333.4

-Under Memory-
DRM Frequency 533.3
FSBRAM 5:8
CL 5 Clocks
tRCD 7 Clocks
tRP 7 Clocks
tRAS 24 Clocks
CR 2T

-Under SPD-
Memory are under Slot 1 and 3
Module Size 2GB
Max Bandwidth PC2-6400 *(400 Mhz)*
Correction none
SPD EPP

Timing table
Frequency shows *270/400/533 Mhz*

Is sinething wrong here?

I believe that my CPU should be running at 3.16 Ghz
and Memory speed should be 1066 Mhz according to the model of my ram?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

zavenger said:


> -Under CPU-
> Core Speed 2333.4 Mhz
> Multiplier x 7.0
> Bus Speed 333.3 Mhz
> Rated FSB 1333.4


Your bus speed is getting limited. 3160 MHz is 395x8. So your bus speed needs to my 395 MHz, and your multiplier should be 8 under stress.


----------



## zavenger (May 13, 2008)

I now set the multiplier to 8... However, my speed is 333.3*8 which is around 2.7 Ghz...

But then when I use CPU-Z to check... The multiplier keeps changing between 6 and 7...

my speed falls down as low as 2.00 Ghz...

What would be the problem in this case?>

Also... When I play games this error comes up

Product
Windows

Problem
Video hardware error

Date
10/9/2008 11:53 AM

Status
Not Reported

Description
A problem with your video hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	LiveKernelEvent
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem
WD-20081009-1152.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	117
BCP1:	FFFFFA80048E44E0
BCP2:	FFFFFA6002415920
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Make sure speedstep is not enabled.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpeedStep


----------



## zavenger (May 13, 2008)

My maximum speed I get is 3 Ghz... Which is 333*9...I can't get it to be 9.5 though

I optimized it already... 

Also even with GTX260 I get only 20 fps in all very high 0AA in Crysis benchmark at 800*600 which is abnormally low T.T

in DX10 and 64-Bit Vista with 4GB ram...


----------

